# Suture Removal question



## dhann1639 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a pt. that was just seen for suture removal. The sutures were not put in by our doctor. Pt. was under local anesthesia when sutures were removed. Having a hard time finding a correct CPT code for this. I have found 18581 but it states "Removal os sutures under anesthesia (other than local), other surgeon. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.

Deidre Hann, CPC-A


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 17, 2011)

You will just bill an e/m code. There is no CPT code for suture removal.


----------

